# Alaska Tree work



## david_vandehey

I am currently hiring tree workers and climbers in Anchorage Alaska, we do approx 50/50 residential/commercial. pay ranges from $12hr for basic laborers with no experience to $20-$25/hr for climbers(additional pay for certs ISA and ACRT are both good). We work alot of hours and we always pay our overtime. 10 hour days are the norm and some saturdays, it is busy like this through the summer season. This is a great way to see Alaska and get paid. The trees are not very complex here it is mostly about prodution we have 3 main trees; spruce, cottonwood and birch with some aspen and orimentals. Speed is key, you must be a team player I am not looking for the worlds best climbers or people with DUI's, or looking to run away from convitions in the lower 48(been there done that), I have been in buisness over 10 years and have just about seen it all. If your to good to pick up sticks and help out your groundsman when the climbing is done I don't want you. You should have your own saddle and ropes(a sign of profesionalism), and must know top rope technique. If this sounds like something your into for a season my email is [email protected]################

BTW - most of the guys that come on with me work 5+ seasons!


----------



## Patty44

Hi David 
My name is Patrick Lucas I am very interested in moving to Alaska I am from Perth Australia . Well I'm actually from Leeds ,England but came to live in Australia 8 years ago I own a company here Australian tree contractors and was wondering if you could give me any advice .


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Patty44 said:


> Hi David
> My name is Patrick Lucas I am very interested in moving to Alaska I am from Perth Australia . Well I'm actually from Leeds ,England but came to live in Australia 8 years ago I own a company here Australian tree contractors and was wondering if you could give me any advice .



You are replying to a 5 yr old job ad.


----------



## Patty44

ValleyFirewood said:


> You are replying to a 5 yr old job ad.


Hi Valley firewood
I can see it's a old post but I presumed David is a member and was just after a bit of guidance / information . We are looking to sell up and move over to Alaska or Canada .


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Patty44 said:


> Hi Valley firewood
> I can see it's a old post but I presumed David is a member and was just after a bit of guidance / information . We are looking to sell up and move over to Alaska or Canada .



A member who hasn't been on since 2011. Greatland Tree Service is the place if you want to call them.


----------



## Westboastfaller

ValleyFirewood said:


> You are replying to a 5 yr old job ad.


Yes but on the positive side of things David have 5 more year experience.
I like his chances. 
Lots of room and work in Vancouvers lower mainland David.

If you are a crippled minority Lesbian or Sierrian you should have no problems with immigration.
Seriously, the Commonwealth may be easier. Work is steady if you climb here.


----------

